# EA Sports Active



## gigglegirl (May 28, 2009)

For the wii (can use it with the wii fit balance board, but not required). 

one word? Awesome!

I can't stop there though, must explain! This is what I had wished for the wii fit to be. This has a 30 day challenge, and numerous preset workouts (or you can build your own). I've done it several nights in a row, and wow, I feel it the next day!

What I LOVE is that it cycles through the different activities, versus the wii fit which you have to click from one activity to the next. (does that make sense?)

I just la-la-love it!!! Plus I find theres not an emphasis on your weight # like the fit that wants to weigh you daily!


----------



## daniellefc (May 28, 2009)

I was wondering about that. I have a wii fit as well and its fun but not exactly what I was hoping for. I'll have to look into that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SuSana (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the review!  I wanted to get it but was wondering if it was worth the $60.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I was also disappointed with the wii fit. I hate that you have to stop to select something else and I also don't like that there isn't a 2 player or guest mode... it freaks out when someone of a different weight gets on. I might have to check this out!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 19, 2009)

I have to agree with the OP.  I LOVE EA Sports Active.  Like the rest of the posters I was not that thrilled with the Wii Fit but I love the Sports Active.  The Sports Active can also be done with or without the Wii Fit board so don't worry if you don't have it.  I do have it but I actually do the Sports Active without the board!!

I have also just bought a Don King boxing game with gloves and the Gold's Gym workout games so those are my next to try!!


----------

